# Low Vitamin D?



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all

I have a question for those with low D. Last night was the worst night I've had since TT. I woke up with horrible muscle cramps/spasms. In my calf, and in my upper arm, between my elbow and shoulder on the backside of my arm. Terrible, just terrible. No matter what I did or how I moved, it kept cramping up. I know my calcium has been fine through surgery and one follow up bloodwork since then. Can low D cause this type of cramping? It felt like the whole top of my arm was going to bend in half. I'm really not a wimp when it comes to pain, I didn't even have pain meds after surgery. I just don't want another night like last night. I'm taking the 50,000 once a week, in fact today is the day I take it again. Anyone have any idea? The calf one didn't last long but the arm one continued on and off for a good half hour or so. I'm on 137 Levothyroxine (sp)


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the list for muscle cramps are D, B complex, (B1, B5, B6 for sure, and sometimes B12 is listed) magnesium, potassium, and calcium but if you're sure it's good then that rules it out. My mother gets really bad calf cramps when her potassium is off, and my feet cramp up when my D is low. Also make sure that you're getting adequate amounts of water throughout the day as dehydration can do it, and of course it can be symptom of hypothyroidism.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I was almost homebound with calf and upper arm muscle pain and something that felt like shin splints in both legs and I started taking Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omega +CoQ10 and I immediately felt an improvement. I have NO muscle pain in either arm and my legs are probably 95% better.

I want to try two other Nordic Naturals products but can't decide which one and can't afford both. I'm torn between the eye health formula and a joint health formula. I have never thought the supplements I've tried did anything for me but I am hugely impressed with what I've already taken. I even believe it is helping my Synthroid work better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Low Ferritin can cause muscle pains like that.

Being hypo can also cause pain.

I do not think it's a low D issue -


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a question for those with low D. Last night was the worst night I've had since TT. I woke up with horrible muscle cramps/spasms. In my calf, and in my upper arm, between my elbow and shoulder on the backside of my arm. Terrible, just terrible. No matter what I did or how I moved, it kept cramping up. I know my calcium has been fine through surgery and one follow up bloodwork since then. Can low D cause this type of cramping? It felt like the whole top of my arm was going to bend in half. I'm really not a wimp when it comes to pain, I didn't even have pain meds after surgery. I just don't want another night like last night. I'm taking the 50,000 once a week, in fact today is the day I take it again. Anyone have any idea? The calf one didn't last long but the arm one continued on and off for a good half hour or so. I'm on 137 Levothyroxine (sp)


Consider electrolyte depletion. They must "all" be taken together for good balance. I take Essential Electrolytes; complete.


----------



## kiki13 (May 20, 2013)

jsgarden1 said:


> I'm taking the 50,000 once a week, in fact today is the day I take it again. Anyone have any idea? )


Is it D2 or D3? D2 is much slower acting, you want to be on D3.

Where are your free T3 and free T4 levels at? It could also be that your levels aren't high enough. Or low iron, or B12...or a combo of things.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a question for those with low D. Last night was the worst night I've had since TT. I woke up with horrible muscle cramps/spasms. In my calf, and in my upper arm, between my elbow and shoulder on the backside of my arm. Terrible, just terrible. No matter what I did or how I moved, it kept cramping up. I know my calcium has been fine through surgery and one follow up bloodwork since then. Can low D cause this type of cramping? It felt like the whole top of my arm was going to bend in half. I'm really not a wimp when it comes to pain, I didn't even have pain meds after surgery. I just don't want another night like last night. I'm taking the 50,000 once a week, in fact today is the day I take it again. Anyone have any idea? The calf one didn't last long but the arm one continued on and off for a good half hour or so. I'm on 137 Levothyroxine (sp)


All I can tell you is that I have had exceptionally low vitamin D for some time and have never had those kinds of symptoms.

Now when my calcium has been off it's messed up my potassium causing it to be low and I'll get those kinds of things - especially really bad muscle cramps. But never with just low vitamin D.

Usually I find it helps to massage the muscles when cramping like that occurs. It shortens the duration greatly for me. Heat is also helpful for me when resolving a cramp and mine have gotten bad enough that my calf has felt hard like a rock.

I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------

